# T.A.P.S.Mine Show



## jimspaphs (Jul 5, 2012)

The T.A.P.S. mini show was very kind to us,We had Champion and peoples choice with Gaymaid`The Princess`and had 4 Paphs Awarded.---
Bilgay`Look at Me`---AM 81.25 points
Twice Fair`John`---- HCC 77.9
Amandahill`Springwood`--- HCC 77.2
World Venture`Comet`-----HCC 77.5
And a friend got a HCC of78.3 for his spicerianum`Mystery`Mall`
Twas a very enjoyable meeting


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 5, 2012)

:clap: Congratulations on the awards Jim :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 5, 2012)

Good job, all are beautiful.


----------



## paphreek (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulations! All the awards are well deserved.


----------



## slippertalker (Jul 5, 2012)

very nice! congratulations...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## emydura (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulations Jim on another big haul. Well deserved.


----------



## cattmad (Jul 5, 2012)

wow, well done Jim, congratulations


----------



## Leo_5313 (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow! Congratulations on the awards!


----------



## Justin (Jul 6, 2012)

nice to see your growing pay off!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 7, 2012)

Super swoop! Nice looking group.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 7, 2012)

Those all look superb!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2012)

Congratulations, Jim!


----------



## fibre (Jul 8, 2012)

Congratulations on the awards Jim!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 16, 2012)

Congrats on the awards!


----------



## Potterychef (Aug 10, 2012)

Good looking group of plants Jim! Doug


----------

